# More tea boxes.



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have to watch out for these little suckers - they should have a warning label- they are addicting. I wll have 18 when done- well without any fatalities. This one was too thick so I just removed some of that pesky wood. The legs make me think of ET??? This maple is fun wood. I will add all boxes to this thread as I go.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DKMD (Dec 6, 2013)

Those are cool, Mike! I particularly like the evenly spaced coves on the two outer boxes... Any way to carry those all the way up and down the sides without totally mucking up the leg attachment?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS (Dec 6, 2013)

Aw, those are Cute. And just right for those very special tea packets. Great design, Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Those are cool, Mike! I particularly like the evenly spaced coves on the two outer boxes... Any way to carry those all the way up and down the sides without totally mucking up the leg attachment?




Thanks, Like lots of things these were a accident. I thought the wood was too thick so I lightened it up. I thought about that but not with these legs. Next Time I will try a couple with legs Like my coved boxes. Maybe coved tea boxes.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mike, I didn't know Large Scale Restrooms had legs. (picture #1). hahaha
Those are some killer tea boxes. Your work is awsome.

Ray

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2013)

Mike you are my box hero!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tea Box Hero...

Standing in the rain, with his head hung low
Couldn't get a ticket, it was a sold out show
Heard the roar of the crowd, he could picture the scene
Put his ear to the wall, then like a distant scream
He heard one table saw, just blew him away
He saw burl in his eyes, and the very next day

Bought a beat up craftsman, in a secondhand store
Didn't know how to use it, but he knew for sure
That one table saw, felt good in his hands, didn't take long, to understand
Just one table saw, slung way down low
Was a one way ticket, only one way to go
So he started cuttin', ain't never gonna stop
Gotta keep on cuttin', someday gonna make it to the top

And be a tea box hero, got burl in his eyes, he's a tea box hero
He took one table saw, tea box hero, burl in his eyes
Tea box hero, (burls in his eyes) He'll come alive tonight....

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice modern looking design. I like them a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2013)

Cool boxes as usual Mike! I know what you mean about addictive, it's great to do small projects that you can see final results from quickly, which is why so many get hooked on turning. Hey did you use your table saw cove cutter to make those coves?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Cool boxes as usual Mike! I know what you mean about addictive, it's great to do small projects that you can see final results from quickly, which is why so many get hooked on turning. Hey did you use your table saw cove cutter to make those coves?



I can see how instant results get people into turning. Furniture is slow. Boxes are fast- well if you do not start 20 of them.
I thought about cove cutter but I used a 1/2" round router bit. I need a wider one for the future.


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2013)

Marc - awesome job on jukebox, er I mean, teabox hero... found myself singing the whole thing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 7, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Tea Box Hero...
> 
> Standing in the rain, with his head hung low
> Couldn't get a ticket, it was a sold out show
> ...



Great song !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice boxes Mike !!! ( not sure what special tea is ) 
I see you even have blueprints for em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice boxes Mike !!! ( not sure what special tea is )
> I see you even have blueprints for em




I have a bunch of old prints- makes for nice protectors for bench and.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2013)

With a benchtop like yours, you need protectors!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## isaacrapelje (Dec 8, 2013)

Mike I really enjoy seeing all your different boxes, what type of clamps do you use for gluing the corners?
Thanks, isaac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2013)

isaacrapelje said:


> Mike I really enjoy seeing all your different boxes, what type of clamps do you use for gluing the corners?
> Thanks, isaac



Thanks, For these I use regular squeeze clamps. 8 to 10. 4 on the bottom both ways to adjust the miters and then the same on the top. some are 1/4 inch thick so I use a couple in the middle. You have to be gentle but it is pretty easy. You can look inside and see how close you are. I will take a picture next time. The legs add to the strentgh of the corner.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2013)

Little suckers have really multiplied on me- like some kind of invasion. down to a little finish and the lids. quite the variety. 12 here 5 are being fitted for lids and 1 is in Jellystone Park.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2013)

Now I working on lids- fun to do something that gets to be abstract!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well here we go - a little finish left to apply but they are pretty much done- a herd of Tea boxes.......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BarbS (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks like you are having Fun with those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 14, 2013)

As always - very nice boxes and work, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow! Nice boxes! Is this the kind of tea they're for? http://www.top10zen.com/top-5-most-expensive-teas-in-the-world-574

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Very nice and such a variety .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2013)

Really they are for whatever that goes in them. Here are the ones that are left Cody.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 14, 2013)

Okay Mike. I'll take these 2 

http://i.Rule #2/IXbEusR.jpg

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2013)

I will pack and get shiping amount in the Morning, Thanks, m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Mike you sure know a lot of people that drink tea. And they sure are purty.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 14, 2013)

Great boxes, Mike... love the tops!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Mike you sure know a lot of people that drink tea. And they sure are purty.
> 
> Ray




Who knows what goes in them. I will keep one in the shop and I bet it only collects junk.........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Any of the tea boxes left ? I like the dark body one with looks like caramelize top . Counting all pic.s it is the 5 th picture and box is bottom left.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Really they are for whatever that goes in them. Here are the ones that are left Cody.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37040


Bottom left


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> Bottom left




Robert this is what I have left.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Whats the price for both?


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I have to watch out for these little suckers - they should have a warning label- they are addicting. I wll have 18 when done- well without any fatalities. This one was too thick so I just removed some of that pesky wood. The legs make me think of ET??? This maple is fun wood. I will add all boxes to this thread as I go.
> 
> View attachment 36543
> 
> View attachment 36544


 
Mike, how did you join those feet? or are they glued on?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> Mike, how did you join those feet? or are they glued on?




They are glued- pretty solid though- lots of glue area. I thought about dowels but after testing one decided against it. They are pretty tough on a light box.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> They are glued- pretty solid though- lots of glue area. I thought about dowels but after testing one decided against it. They are pretty tough on a light box.


 
That's all that's needed , being a small box. I was just wondering. I like making boxes too. material cost is not that high so you can use anything you want. I think its a good place to practice joinery as it has to be good because its all about details with boxes.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> That's all that's needed , being a small box. I was just wondering. I like making boxes too. material cost is not that high so you can use anything you want. I think its a good place to practice joinery as it has to be good because its all about details with boxes.




I love makin boxes- you get to use wood that is too small for anything else. This is my favorite style probably made 100 of them. link http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mike Tea Boxes arrived . Great looking tks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mordi (Jan 22, 2014)

Mike,

I like the one in the back row - the last one on the right.

Is that still available?

tks,
Mordi


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mordi said:


> Mike,
> 
> I like the one in the back row - the last one on the right.
> 
> ...




Sorry mordi- all of them are gone- looks like I need to make more!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

